# Do I have the right lighting?



## illinidorry (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi everyone new to the site. I have 55g tank I just started recently and starting to put some plants in it. Lol to be honest I forget at the moment what I have in there other then a few anacharis some aponogeton bulbs another readily available plant that I cant think of right now. I just learned that I also have some non-aquatic plants that I need to ditch. I bought a bulb at petsmart that claimed to be excellent for freshwater/planted aquariums, it is a 40w 18,000k bulb. Since most of what I have read says I should have somewhere between 5,000-12,000k. I also have the light on timer for 12 hrs. Is this ok or do I need a different light?


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't know what benefits an 18K light would have, I'm not that experienced with lighting and plants. However I was told by some people who are experienced that in a low light set up with a flourecent light that 6700k is as good a light source as any. If I remember correctly that replicates noon sun daylight.


----------

